# Rear Package Tray



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

any body has any advice on how to make a rear package tray or if its worth tying to make one or should i just keep looking for a stock one or look for a new one?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

what kind of car? 

I made one out of wood for my 83 deville for some 6x9s, wasnt too hard


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

My car is a 66 Pontiac Catalina I was wondering if maybe one of a 66 impala would fit because some parts are intechange able??


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Get some big cardboard boxes down at the furniture store, and make a template from the cardboard. Once you get it fittin good, use it to make one out of thin plywood or masonite..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KustomKreationz said:


> Get some big cardboard boxes down at the furniture store, and make a template from the cardboard. Once you get it fittin good, use it to make one out of thin plywood or masonite..


 cool thanks I will try it out


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats what I did... Cardboard template and alot of tweaking :biggrin: I'll post some pics when I get on my computer


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Fine59Bel said:


>


Nice work, very clean with the multi levels... :thumbsup::420:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fine59Bel said:


>


NICE THANKS FOR THE PICS IT CAME OUT BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

make it yourself, get waterproof board from any auto upholstery supplier or get cardboard/wood mobile home wall sideing from home depot. these you can cut with scissors. use regular cardboard to make a template, then buy 1 yard of any fabric or vinyl and spray glue and cover it


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Fine59Bel said:


>





Thats bad ass, where did you get the chessboard print at ???


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

KustomKreationz said:


> Nice work, very clean with the multi levels... :thumbsup::420:


Thanks man... turned out better than i thought it would.



elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE THANKS FOR THE PICS IT CAME OUT BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!


Thanks! I dont think I have any pics of the cardboard template but I was workin on this thing for a while... took a long time to get it perfect



goinlow said:


> Thats bad ass, where did you get the chessboard print at ???


its called checkers.... got it from checkerboard.com... ask Mikey, he knows uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fine59Bel said:


> Thanks man... turned out better than i thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get the multiple layers to stay together were they glued?? do they get upholstered first then put on?? Thanks and again good Job homie!!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> how did you get the multiple layers to stay together were they glued?? do they get upholstered first then put on?? Thanks and again good Job homie!!


I was gona glue them but i realized i didnt need to. I upholstered everything first then just placed the black part on top of the houndstooth part and the speakers are enough to hold the layers together (obviously, those are screwed into the metal tray). Thanks again!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

for future projects, always use ABS plastic for any interior panels, never any type of board material. the ABS will never warp, it's water proof, plus C.A and staples stick to it like concrete. you can get it in 4x8 sheets in different thicknesses. I suggest 1/8 thick.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody for there advice much appreciated!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Fine59Bel said:


>


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Fine59Bel said:


>


That came out real nice! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sinicle said:


> for future projects, always use ABS plastic for any interior panels, never any type of board material. the ABS will never warp, it's water proof, plus C.A and staples stick to it like concrete. you can get it in 4x8 sheets in different thicknesses. I suggest 1/8 thick.


where do you get it?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Shops used to always use this stuff they called 'waterboard', but I dont think it was water proof at all... I've done rear trays in nothing more than cardboard and carpet, it doesnt need much.. ABS always had warping problems for me. But in hot n humid AR, I suppose everythings gonna warp.


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Quick question. Did you guys cut the rear package trays (metal) out?














The previous owner hacked the shit out of mine (62 impala coupe)Would this be a solution? And also how would you brace it? Does it bow?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

The cardboard trick is the best!!


----------

